# U.S. Airways is the worst airline EVER!



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2008)

We are waiting on hold for ten minutes or more while U.S. Airways is trying to figure out how to route us to get back home on April 11th.  It seems they changed the flight time for HNL to Denver by two hours (earlier), which means our flight from Maui to HNL is going to arrive too late.  :annoyed: They asked if we could stay another night on Maui!  The gal is trying to figure it out, and she is very nice, but the airlines is just awful.  I don't know why I am trying them again.  I must be crazy!

NO, WE CANNOT stay another night on Maui because it would be too expensive!   Who is going to pay for it?  

Aren't there any guarantees for a reservation?  

This is the same company that lost our luggage two years ago.  :rofl: I am a total moron for using them again.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 21, 2008)

I have flown them once.  That was the first, and last, time I will.  Nothing horrible happened, I just was less than impressed.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2008)

*On a brighter note....*

Luanne, we are so looking forward to staying at Maui Lea at Maui Hill from 4/4 to 4/11.  

I got a great deal on the tickets, don't get me wrong, but GEEZ!  Another major issue with U.S. Airways?  I am never making this mistake again.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 21, 2008)

*flights*

And you are surprised because ....


----------



## camachinist (Mar 21, 2008)

If I'm reading the GDS right, your flights are likely in oversell and there are limited (meaning no) options on US metal on  4/11. Even if they pushed you to UA, it still would be dicey. I'm only seeing 2 to 4 seats in Y (as in full Y) on UA flights.

Was your OGG-HNL on the same PNR as HNL-DEN?

You do know that they could just refund you, don't you? That's a likely unpleasant option since everything is likely full to oversold. Is this revenue or award travel?

Pat


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2008)

Still on hold.  My clock on my phone says it is now 48 minutes.  She is very nice and comes back to me every now and again.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2008)

camachinist said:


> If I'm reading the GDS right, your flights are likely in oversell and there are limited (meaning no) options on US metal on  4/11. Even if they pushed you to UA, it still would be dicey. I'm only seeing 2 to 4 seats in Y (as in full Y) on UA flights.
> 
> Was your OGG-HNL on the same PNR as HNL-DEN?
> 
> ...



U.S. Airways put us on United 6098, which is now leaving earlier than originally slated, so it was going to leave at 10:30, but now United changed it to 8:30.  

I thought all legs were on U.S. Airways, but I never did get an itinerary emailed to us for the flights, but I did type the information into a word document so I would have it.  

Hawaiian has no flights to connect us to HNL from Maui.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 21, 2008)

*aloha*

Did you try Aloha Airlines?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2008)

camachinist said:


> If I'm reading the GDS right, your flights are likely in oversell and there are limited (meaning no) options on US metal on  4/11. Even if they pushed you to UA, it still would be dicey. I'm only seeing 2 to 4 seats in Y (as in full Y) on UA flights.
> 
> Was your OGG-HNL on the same PNR as HNL-DEN?
> 
> ...



Pat, what is PNR?  These were tickets we purchased months ago.  

Our OGG-HNL flights are with Hawaiian, but sounds like we aren't going to get those now.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 21, 2008)

*PNR*

PNR simply means your reservation.  So you may have a PNR with let's say just one individual or with several.  It is your reservation with a specific reference locator.  So what is being asked is whether these were booked altogether at the same time under the same reservation with one reference locator or did you do these separately?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2008)

Still on hold, if you can believe it!   

What are my rights, besides the refund?


----------



## Darlene (Mar 21, 2008)

They should pay for the hotel room 
Darlene


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2008)

Really, Darlene?  We would really need two hotel rooms, but they aren't offering.  

They are offering a flight at 7:00 a.m. the next day, but we are traveling with Rick's step-mom, and she is 80 years old.  Can you imagine how tired she is going to be?   I really don't want to have her more uncomfortable on the flight home.  

A hotel would be ideal, but they ain't offerin'!  The itinerary is with U.S.Airways, but the changed flight is United, so U.S. Airways is probably ultimately responsible, aren't they?

By the way, still on HOLD!


----------



## Jimster (Mar 21, 2008)

*PNR*

It may depend on whether they are on the same PNR or not.  If this trip wasn't booked altogether, then they may feel the disconnect is not their fault.  This is also where being an elite with the airline may help in terms of waitlisting, etc.  Generally, I agree that given this scenario the airline should bear the burden of the disconnect, but you never know.  And as i said before, if you got a really good deal, then you might look into buying tickets from Aloha to make the current connect.  Obviously, if they can work it out that's best, but it depends on how important those flights and times are to you.  Usually the price of the interisland tickets are very low.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2008)

Jim, it was booked all at once and is on the same itinerary.   I don't understand why United would change their flight time by 2 hours.  Makes me wonder if U.S. Airways had the wrong time.  

I doubt the airlines will offer anything at all in the way of hotel accommodations.  The U.S. Airways employee is very nice.

We don't fly enough to be elite members of any airline.  We go to Hawaii once a year, then we go to Orlando about 3-4 times per year, and that is all.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 21, 2008)

*times*

In my experience United changes their times to and from Hawaii quite frequently.  They also change their routings-Sometimes via LAX sometimes via SFO.  This is done to accomodate crews, and compact flights to maximize profits.  The reason for my initial cryptic comment is that this seems to now be the norm rather than the exception.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 21, 2008)

Jimster said:


> In my experience United changes their times to and from Hawaii quite frequently.  They also change their routings-Sometimes via LAX sometimes via SFO.  This is done to accomodate crews, and compact flights to maximize profits.  The reason for my initial cryptic comment is that this seems to now be the norm rather than the exception.



Yep - and UA is very bad at notifying ticket holders of changes even if you do give them contact info.  (Which is another reason why I am a dedicated Alaska Airlines flyer.)

One time flying to Hawai'i I acceded to DW's desires and arrived at the airport two hours.  Which was fortunate because unbeknownst to us, UA had moved the flight time up by an hour.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2008)

I am sure they do need to maximize profits with the rising cost of fuel.  

The nice lady was able to get a flight from Maui to HNL for 4:15, but that will leave us at the airport for a good long time before our flight at 8:30, so she is going to see if any earlier flights from HNL are available on either airline.  

This is so much fun, and still on hold!


----------



## Jimster (Mar 21, 2008)

*solution*

I am glad that a solution could be found even if it wasn't optimal.  I understand completely because I was up late last night trying to get my daughter "unstranded" from Denver by United.  My salvation was that I am able to access the Premier Executive line with United so I get "Americans" to expedite my requests.  She got the last seat out of Denver to Chicago before this snow storm.   If I had been a general member she'd still be staring out at the Rockies.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2008)

Jimster said:


> I am glad that a solution could be found even if it wasn't optimal.  I understand completely because I was up late last night trying to get my daughter "unstranded" from Denver by United.  My salvation was that I am able to access the Premier Executive line with United so I get "Americans" to expedite my requests.  She got the last seat out of Denver to Chicago before this snow storm.   If I had been a general member she'd still be staring out at the Rockies.



Jim, I could go the airport and pick her up for lunch!   

I am 20 minutes from Denver's Airport.  

No flights earlier that day, but maybe we can see if there is a bus that goes to Pearl Harbor for a few hours, directly from the airport?  After all, our bags will be checked already, so we will just have a couple of carry-ons.  The only problem we could encounter is a long time to go back through airport to catch our flight home.  I wonder how late Pearl Harbor stays open?  We have been there twice, but I love it.  My dad was in the navy during WWII, as he was very moved by the attack on Pearl Harbor.  He joined as soon as he graduated high school.  I think of him as I stand there on the memorial.  

Rick will think that is a crazy idea, I am sure.   

I am still on hold while she arranges the new flights.  Unbelievable!  I have never been on hold this long with any airline.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2008)

I am still on hold, so now it is like 2 1/2 hours on the phone for this mess.   

She is trying to get seat assignments for the flights again, because for whatever reason, our seats were no longer there on the reservation.  3 of us going and seats may not be together for an all night flight that is going to be completely full.  NOT FUN AT ALL!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 21, 2008)

*Flight*

Hopefully they'll find you those seats together.   Maybe they'll be forced to place you into the First Class section!   First Class isn't bad for a long flight.

Best of luck!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wouldn't that be nice!  No way would that happen.  I am sure there are lots of other passengers on that flight that were inconvenienced by their changes.  We are just three of many.  

It was 3 hours and five minutes on the phone.   

And no resolution to seat assignments, which are literally all over the plane, all in middle seats.  We are going to be so UNCOMFORTABLE on those flights.  I am angry as can be.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 21, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> And no resolution to seat assignments, which are literally all over the plane, all in middle seats.  We are going to be so UNCOMFORTABLE on those flights.  I am angry as can be.



The seats are only for the maui to HNL leg right??

Who cares? It a 30 minute flight. 

If they have bungled the HNL to Denver flight then there would be H### to pay.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 21, 2008)

No, the seats were changed for the HNL to Denver flight! UGH!


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 21, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> No, the seats were changed for the HNL to Denver flight! UGH!



The seat were changed for a 7-9 hour flight!!   How terrible. 

They must do something!!


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 21, 2008)

But please remember, USAir begins with "U."  -- at least that's what they used to say.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 21, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> But please remember, USAir begins with "U."  -- at least that's what they used to say.



There are a lot of other words that start with "U', including Useless.  Thus the origin of the nickname _"USelessAir"_.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 21, 2008)

We had a terrible experience with US Air flying to Savannah in Feb.  They gave us all R/T tickets.  So I have been wondering how they are going to screw us with these free tickets.  I booked to fly to New Orleans at the end of Sept.  I went online yesterday, and they totally changed our outbound flight, and we had 14 minutes between connections.  Then when I called, I was told that there was no ohter flight to put us on.  She then did find us a flight, that leaves NY at 6 AM.  I am going to have to watch it every day to make sure they do not screw me again.  I asked why they did not email me that my itinerary was changed.  She could care less with giving me an answer.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 21, 2008)

*seats*

If the issue of seat assignment has not been resolved earlier, go to the gate attendent or the customer service desk and have them work on getting you closer together.  As long as you are not all in the dreaded middle seats, you will probably be ok.

BTW as to my stranded daughter, I won that battle with United.  She had a disconnect from ONT and they gave her a paid hotel room, food vouchers and a seat on the first flight this morning.  Thanks for your concern!


----------



## Pat H (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't think you can bring any bags on the PH Memorial. That was our problem a few years ago when we had several hours between flights. I suggest you find a nice restaurant in the airport and have a few drinks and dinner and then you can relax on the flight home.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 21, 2008)

Jimster said:
			
		

> In my experience, United changes their times to and from Hawaii quite frequently. They also change their routings-Sometimes via LAX sometimes via SFO.





Ann-Marie said:


> I booked to fly to New Orleans [on USAir] at the end of Sept.  I went online yesterday, and they totally changed our outbound flight, and we had 14 minutes between connections.  Then when I called... She then did find us a flight, that leaves NY at 6 AM.  I am going to have to watch it every day to make sure they do not screw me again.



I made reservations on Delta for Orlando-Cancun about two months ago.  Since then, the outbound flight times/numbers have changed twice, from 10:10 to 8:15, back to 10:05.  I have no reason to believe they won't change again.

These days, no matter which airline, it is only prudent to check your itinerary on the airline's website frequently.


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 21, 2008)

This is not just a USAirways problem but a problem with the whole industry. Every airline bumps, cancels, changes and ticks off it's customers.  It really blows but that's how the industry has devolved.


----------



## travelbug (Mar 22, 2008)

You have an 80 year old Mother with you.  Is she willing to use a wheelchair to the gate and insist on handicapped seats?  Mention her early onset dementia - you never know, it could be true - and that it is absolutely necessary to sit together or she could start wandering.  

Only a nurse would think that scenario up.

Marilyn


----------



## camachinist (Mar 22, 2008)

Been busy moving...

PNR- Passenger Name Record

Critical factor for airline is you all and all your flights being on the same record. Their liability increases markedly when such is.

As far as seating, try OLCI at 24 hours and then try again at the kiosk/agent and again with the gate agent. Polite persistence can pay off. If no joy, talk to FA and bargain with other pax. 20 bucks would make me smile. LOL I'll usually give someone a drink chit for their generosity. Also, if you are separated, try to get aisle seats, which have more bargaining power.

Yes, EOAD is a medical condition. Call customer services for special handling. Try everything. Remember, polite persistence. If you don't get the answer you want, try calling again or another agent. There are angels out there who will take care of you.

I don't fly US that much but, if you turn a blind eye to their shortcomings, they usually get you there safely and on time. I haven't crashed yet


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 22, 2008)

wcfr1 said:


> This is not just a USAirways problem but a problem with the whole industry. Every airline bumps, cancels, changes and ticks off it's customers.  It really blows but that's how the industry has devolved.


Yep -- we consumers have demanded lower prices by our actions (who of us has not chosen a particular airline's flight because it was $20 less than a competitor's flight?).  With the tools individual consumers now have (online fare searches, etc.), we are more likely to just pick the lowest price, vs. the old model where we worked w/ travel agents and relied on their recommendations.  If you take a look at ticket prices, you will see that they have not kept up w/ inflation over the last 20 or more years.  Something had to give.

In response, the airlines now work harder to only fly full flights.  For example, if they have 3 flights going to a particular destination that day, and they are all 2/3 full, they can reduce that to two flights that are full.  Of course it screws up everyone's seats on that canceled flight, but it saves them a bunch of $$$.  And the way the purchase agreements are written up on the airline tickets, they (unfortunately) have the right to change your flights, etc.

Kurt


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 22, 2008)

PigsDad said:


> Yep -- we consumers have demanded lower prices by our actions (who of us has not chosen a particular airline's flight because it was $20 less than a competitor's flight?).  With the tools individual consumers now have (online fare searches, etc.), we are more likely to just pick the lowest price, vs. the old model where we worked w/ travel agents and relied on their recommendations.  If you take a look at ticket prices, you will see that they have not kept up w/ inflation over the last 20 or more years.  Something had to give. …



Yep. Every airline that has tried to charge more and offer better service has pretty quickly sunk.

Given the choice, the bulk of the traveling public will always opt for lower prices + poor service in lieu of higher fares + better service.  The number of travelers who are willing to pay more for better service isn't large enough to make that a viable option for running a major airline.


----------



## Courts (Mar 22, 2008)

Jimster said:


> In my experience United changes their times to and from Hawaii quite frequently.  They also change their routings-Sometimes via LAX sometimes via SFO.  This is done to accomodate crews, and compact flights to maximize profits.  The reason for my initial cryptic comment is that this seems to now be the norm rather than the exception.


Yep, UA changed our stop over to Maui from LA to Chicago until I found out, no thanks to them. I got it changed back to LA then they changed the stop over time from two hours to four and a half. On the way back at the LA stop over, they changed the departing gate three times within an hour. 

I love Hawaii, but hate flying. Guess we should plan on extra days and hotel rooms just in case.  
.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 23, 2008)

rickandcindy:  How did this turn out????


----------



## JoeMid (Mar 23, 2008)

camachinist said:


> I don't fly US that much but, if you turn a blind eye to their shortcomings, they usually get you there safely and on time. I haven't crashed yet


Me neither but I know people who are no longer with us from the last crash in CLT!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 25, 2008)

Cathyb:  So far, we have no resolution to the dilemma of seat assignments.  US Airways is saying we do have seat assignments on United's flight, which is the one we are now on, but United is saying the flight is full and only middle seats, scattered all over the flight, are available until the day of the flight, when some of the "held back" seats will come available.  

We will be at HNL almost four hours early that day, thanks to our plane changes, so perhaps we will have a chance at three together.  We will ask everyone until we get what we want.  I am pretty upset about our flight and seat changes, so the United agent noted that Mom has dementia and must sit by us.   After all, she is 80, so she COULD have dementia.  Perhaps sitting away from us would cause dementia.  

Excited about our trip, and we really hope the seating assignment issue is resolved by itself, without any whining and complaining.


----------



## cindi (Mar 25, 2008)

Sitting in a middle seat all alone on a flight that long would give ME dementia!


----------



## Jimster (Mar 25, 2008)

*Seats*

Did you go to seatcounter.com?  If you did you could look and see what is going on -at least the number of seats.  Being a 1P with United my guess is that you would have no problem getting seats together if you agree to pay for economy plus.  I also suspect that there are seats available in economy plus that are just not being given out.  If you were an elite, I'm sure u'd get them.  As it is, call United.  Talk to the agent- then ask for a Supervisor.  They can probably release the economy plus seats to you (even without paying for them) if they want.  Typically they save a row or two just for this situation.  Tell her about your aged mom etc.    As for paying for economy plus, if I weren't entitled to it already, I'd get it for a long flight like that in any case.  I'd try at first just to get them to release seats, then offer to pay for economy plus.


----------



## bobby (Mar 25, 2008)

We keep ending up with US Air due to routes and cost. About 4 days before our trip in Jan. to St. Lucia, they canceled the last leg from Philadelphia to Manchester, NH; that would strand us in Philadelphia, and they do not pay hotels. They could get us back to Boston. Great, but our car would be in NH as well as we had booked a hotel for the night before departure so we could park free for the week. Talking to the agent, she was unwilling to just change our reservations to and from Boston, but then after being sent back twice to talk to her supervisor came up with "canceling the original reservations altogether and then rebooking" as the current rate happened to be $150 cheaper than we had paid 6 months prior. So we saved money. Today I sent an e-mail to US Air asking why they missed crediting our frequent flyer miles.

We did fly on 25,000 award miles to Phoenix in November - good deal.


----------



## camachinist (Mar 26, 2008)

JoeMid said:


> Me neither but I know people who are no longer with us from the last crash in CLT!


For the record, it was a Air Midwest B1900D (operating as US Airways Express) lost at CLT in 2004, along with 19 pax and 2 crew fatalities. This a/c type carries no flight attendant.

Considering the mileage I've flown on US and other airlines since that date (pushing .5MM now) with nary an emergency or mx in-flight, I'd say that's pretty impressive, which in no way minimizes the tragedy for those people and their loved ones.

I may complain about the interior condition and service aboard, but the planes (and the flight management system) are emminently safe and efficacious ways of traveling.

Useless airways customer service OTOH...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 26, 2008)

I received an email today from USAirways that had seat assignments for all legs of our flight.  I am concerned that it is not accurate, but I feel a little more emboldened to insist that the seats on our itinerary are _our _seats.  Rick and I both will be on the brink of _demanding_ those seats.   

I am still not impressed with USAirways.  After 3 hours and ten minutes on the phone to get our flights home on the same day we already reserved months ago, I just think this is all a big hassle.


----------

